# Do you collect or own any Animal Crossing merchandise?



## Catsinabucket (Jan 27, 2017)

I was wondering if anyone else on this site collected or owned any Animal Crossing merch such as figurines or plush dolls (or even small things like keychains!). Currently my collection is still fairly small but I have:
- An Aurora plush (from Doubutsu no Mori +)
- A Mitzi plush (from Wild World)
- Copper and Booker plushes (from Wild World)
- Female villager with net (from Wild World)
- Villager figure (from New Leaf/World of Nintendo)


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 27, 2017)

I just have the amiibo figures. I made a cute christmas scene with them in my kitchen during the holidays. 

I did see a cute Isabelle mug on Amazon that I wouldn't mind having. I've seen cute t-shirts too.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Jan 27, 2017)

I sadly don't have any merchandise yet, but I wish I had a lot of the ones that are currently available (i.e mangas even if I can't read Japanese, plushes, amiibo, figures from both the games and movie, mugs, shirts (if they exist) and the movie-based 2007 calendar even if it's 10 years out of date and in Japanese but I'd still like to own it).


----------



## dragonlynx (Jan 27, 2017)

I have a Mabel amiibo and some amiibo cards. Been looking for more cards.


----------



## Biyaya (Jan 28, 2017)

NinelivesBobcat said:


> I sadly don't have any merchandise yet, but I wish I had a lot of the ones that are currently available (i.e mangas even if I can't read Japanese, plushes, amiibo, figures from both the games and movie, mugs, shirts (if they exist) and the movie-based 2007 calendar even if it's 10 years out of date and in Japanese but I'd still like to own it).



If you got the 2007 calendar, you could use it for next year. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I currently have amiibos and an unofficial t-shirt. I really shouldn't get any more than that; it could starve out my wallet, if I'm not careful.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 28, 2017)

I have a Fauna plush. She's adorable ^_^


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Jan 28, 2017)

Soti said:


> If you got the 2007 calendar, you could use it for next year.



It would be in Japanese though so I won't be able to read it though I'd still like to own it. Only problem is that they are very rare, I think.


----------



## Candlehearts (Jan 28, 2017)

I voraciously collect amiibo cards/ RV cards and amiibos. Like I almost have the complete RV set because I legit buy almost all of them every time I go to Target. xD
I also have some tiny lil figures of KK and Tom Nook that were imported, and some of those cute backpack ketchains. AND plushes of Cyrus, Reese, and Isabelle. 
... I may have problems 8D


----------



## mondogecko9 (Jan 28, 2017)

Almost all the Amiibo Cards, all the Amiibo Figures, and I still use the Animal Crossing Memory Card for my Gamecube XD

Not as extreme as some people: o.e
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y99GUIOteDA


----------



## GrayScreen (Jan 28, 2017)

I have most of the Welcome Amiibo cards, a few Amiibo (Isabelle, Rover, Digby, Lottie), and thaaaat's about it I think. I want to get little knick-knacks like cups, shirts, etc., but I'm living off student loans and I need to limit spending on anything I don't need. *sigh*


----------



## Candlehearts (Jan 28, 2017)

mondogecko9 said:


> Almost all the Amiibo Cards, all the Amiibo Figures, and I still use the Animal Crossing Memory Card for my Gamecube XD
> 
> Not as extreme as some people: o.e
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y99GUIOteDA




AAHH that lady is living the life I want to live xD GOALS ~


----------



## opalskiies (Jan 28, 2017)

I've got amiibo, that's about it. I did see Reese and Cyrus plushes at Nintendo in NYC when my boyfriend and I went. I wanted them so bad!


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Jan 28, 2017)

I have quite a few amiibo figures, many amiibo cards (including the Sanrio set!~), and two plushies, which are of Fauna and Bunnie. I also have this carrying case for my 2DS that has an HHD design. I really want that WW fan- the one from Club Nintendo, with the Fireworks Festival design. Does anyone know what I'm talking about? It's soooo cute!~


----------



## Biyaya (Jan 29, 2017)

NinelivesBobcat said:


> It would be in Japanese though so I won't be able to read it though I'd still like to own it. Only problem is that they are very rare, I think.



Oh. D: Didn't think about how rare it'd be.
Then again, I've never seen them on any casual AC searches on eBay.


----------



## Onesti (Jan 30, 2017)

Walmart online has some cheap amiibo figures.
I've got Nook, Mabel, KK, Reese and Cyrus incoming.

I've made my own plushies for other games and things ... may one day make an ACNL plush of some sort.


----------



## RebeccaShay (Jan 30, 2017)

I have a 2016 calendar along with all the games, some Amiibos and cards. Not much but I'm pretty happy with what I have 


and a small case from Club Nintendo that I can't seem to find now that I'm thinking of it


----------



## Coach (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't own as much as I want to, but I have a fair amount of stuff and (as said in my signature), am trying to get more. Things I do have include:
-15/16 amiibo (Missing an Isabelle)
-Around 100 amiibo cards
-Miniature figure of Olivia with an Orange tree + gyroid (I think)
-2 Rosie Plushies, City Folk and Movie (Movie plush has flower and watering can)
-Villager Fisherman plush
-Movie Nook Plush (Has satchel or something)
I believe that is it, but there could be more that has been tucked away somewhere and forgotten about.


----------



## Dashonthecob (Jan 30, 2017)

No, but I really want a pietro or ankha plush but I don't think plushes of them are for sale. Maybe one day i'll get a custom pietro plush!


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Feb 1, 2017)

I'd really want a Bob and Rover plush so badly. I know there's already a Rover plush, but I don't think a Bob plush even exists.



Coach said:


> Movie Nook Plush (Has satchel or something)



That's quite funny, considering he never carries a satchel in the movie, from what I remember.


----------



## Airysuit (Feb 1, 2017)

I own 3 amiibo's: Blathers, K.K. and Mable, and I still REALLY want Rover, Celeste and the little nookies <3
In cards i have Kid Cat, Graham, Crunk, Mable, Gulliver, Baabara, Rizzo and 2 others i forgot


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 2, 2017)

I've got the Isabelle/Shizue Nendoroid figure (summer version).


----------



## Balverine (Feb 3, 2017)

Do the cards and amiibos count? lol
I have all of the amiibos, and a ton of the cards. I don't have any plushes or anything, tho


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 8, 2017)

I had a Rosie plush that I got from amazon, I believe it was the wild world version of her. I lost it a couple of years back though, but I remember being so excited for her to come in the mail and I was so happy when it did. I think if i'm gonna buy more merch, i'll buy a mug this time round since I have waaay too many plushies and not enough mugs. Maybe even an Isabelle amiibo, she's way too sweet not to want in an animal crossing collection.


----------



## Bubblebeam (Feb 9, 2017)

What do people mean by saying they have a certain version of a villager? Most of the animals look exactly the same to me throughout all the games?

Anyways, beyond a few amiibo cards, I plan on sort of making my own merchandise via embroidery i.e. stitching my favourite animals onto fabric and possibly framing. ^_^


----------



## Salt (Feb 9, 2017)

Outside of the games since gamecube I only own a Rover Plush doll, but I keep stealing my friend's green nook's cranny hoodie. I have no idea if it's official acnl merch or not though


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Feb 9, 2017)

Bubblebeam said:


> What do people mean by saying they have a certain version of a villager? Most of the animals look exactly the same to me throughout all the games?



In New Leaf onwards, they were taller. Also, they had some slight differences in the movie (there were plushes of the movie characters).


----------

